# red dragon ct?



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

i never seen a pure dragon ct yet. this 1 look like its a dragon but for me it looks more like a heavy irrid and full mask. let me know what you guys think thanx


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

more pics


----------



## Jessabell (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a dragon.


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah, it's a dragon 
Is this your betta? He's SO gorgeous!


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

hes very handsome!:-D


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Actually, he isn't quite a dragon....metallic yes, but his scaling isn't 'thick' enough to be considered an actual dragon.

Hes a lovely little metallic double-rayed Cambodian CT however


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

TequilatheBetta said:


> Yeah, it's a dragon
> Is this your betta? He's SO gorgeous!


thanx. but i dont know if its a true dragon


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

his spawning right now with a pure white female. hopefully too make the scaling better. but i think im expecting mostly platinums i think


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

o: Gorgeous! Keep us updated on the fry; I can't wait to see how they turn out!


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

aright. i think it be more red wash than anything on the 1st gen mostly. hopefully some will come out cool. just took a few pics of them doing there lil ritual. post them later


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

here they are makin love....


----------



## TequilatheBetta (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice- I would love a fry from these two! Would you ship to Ontario?


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

its still a lil too early
the male still watchin the eggs


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Such a beautiful fishy! I am quickly thinking Dragons will be my favorites. Am i correct that to be a dragon, the betta has to look like it has well defined scales, but a dragon can be any color or fin kind?


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

yeh a dragon can b any fin kind its just the scaling... its usally whitish and the scales are bigger but in blue bettas they dont have white scaling. i dont think theres a gene that can make a blue fish have white scales like a dragon. something to do with the outer layer of the betta. they have blue dragon but its just blue


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome! I think my dream betta would be a dragon with a yellow body and orange ct fins is there such a thing? From all the beautiful pics here [email protected] I bet I can find one - or perhaps breed for one! I have three boys so far and no girls but that's why ive been reading here for hours every day - to learn and see what others have experienced 
*bounce*bounce*bounce
I'm so excited! ^.^)


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

roadplug said:


> Awesome! I think my dream betta would be a dragon with a yellow body and orange ct fins is there such a thing? From all the beautiful pics here [email protected] I bet I can find one - or perhaps breed for one! I have three boys so far and no girls but that's why ive been reading here for hours every day - to learn and see what others have experienced
> *bounce*bounce*bounce
> I'm so excited! ^.^)


nah. ive just bred yellows b4 so im not really sure. but yellow is NR1 and orange is NR2 thats what they say.... so i dont think it would mix


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

does NR1 & 2 refer to something genetic?
I know more about horses, like to get a palomino you don't breed two palominos. from what I've read so far, its best to breed similar fish? My nature is to wanna breed completely different to see what happens, but i know that isn't the best plan usually. In fact it was a horrible mistake i made with dogs once. )


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

nr1 yellow and nr2 is orange. i just bred yellows b4 not orange. 
i like to breed similar fish. so you could kinda predict the outcome


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

free swimming today


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Adorableness overload!


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

there ok.. cant wait till there a month old


----------



## roadplug (Sep 1, 2011)

sjbettas said:


> free swimming today


So awesome - thanks for sharing the baby pictures


----------



## sjbettas (Aug 31, 2011)

your welcome


----------

